# GUNS DOWN: Obama reportedly mulls exec action on way to Oregon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GUNS DOWN: Obama reportedly mulls exec action on way to Oregon*

*PRESIDENT OBAMA* reportedly is considering executive action on gun background checks as he heads to visit survivors and families of those killed in last week's Oregon college shooting.


*OPINION: Dear Obama, We hear your deafening silence on Oregon*
*VIDEO: Obama to meet families of shooting victims in Oregon*








*DANGEROUS DISCUSSIONS: Oregon shooter's mom talked about 'lame' gun control laws*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dork


----------

